# dish pay directv termination fee promo?



## churdie (May 4, 2003)

had dish went back to directv after the offered to pay my cancellation fee from dish, now wishing i just had stayed at dish. Is there any kind of promotion from dish to help me come back to dish from directv. I have a $300 termination fee from directv if i terminate, anybody???


----------



## boba (May 23, 2003)

Why would DISH want to pay $300 to get you back, you already paid an ETF so you could go to D*.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

What happened? You were happy and it looks like you enjoy jumping.


churdie said:


> stay with directv just jumped back to directv from dish picture clear new guide is fast and gave me $200 to pay termination fee glad to be back





churdie said:


> have dish want to call rententions directly see what they can offer going to cost me $200 to get out of dish contract want to jump back any help appreciated





churdie said:


> does directv have some type of offers to help me get out of my contract with dish??? i have a termination fee of $260 can directv help me get rid of dish and come back to directv???


----------



## Inkosaurus (Jul 29, 2011)

churdie said:


> had dish went back to directv after the offered to pay my cancellation fee from dish, now wishing i just had stayed at dish. Is there any kind of promotion from dish to help me come back to dish from directv. I have a $300 termination fee from directv if i terminate, anybody???


So you want them to tack on another 300$ ontop of the 700$ it costs to acquire you as a customer?

How long ago did you leave Dish by the way?

And lastly the answer to your question is nope, you could try to find a retailer who might buy you out though but its unlikely.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

I do not believe I have ever heard of a "we'll pay your ETF" offer where DISH does the paying. I'm surprised that DirecTV still has one (although it is hard to find).

It costs too much to gain a new customer to throw away cash as well as the equipment discounts and installation costs when signing someone up. Especially someone who pay not stick around long enough to pay off that investment. Perhaps if DISH could sign you to a four year contract with a $700 ETF it might be worth the risk to pay an ETF elsewhere, but DISH doesn't have that kind of contract.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

churdie said:


> had dish went back to directv after the offered to pay my cancellation fee from dish, now wishing i just had stayed at dish. Is there any kind of promotion from dish to help me come back to dish from directv. I have a $300 termination fee from directv if i terminate, anybody???


It'd be useful to the rest of us for you to say why the dissatisfaction?


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

I got an offer from DirecTV to pay up to $200 in ETF a couple weeks back.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

dstout said:


> I got an offer from DirecTV to pay up to $200 in ETF a couple weeks back.


DIRECTV® or a local installer?


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

DirecTV. From El Segundo.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

See this thread from 2010 to read more about DirecTV's rebate.
See also this thread from 2011 where the terms of DirecTV's rebate are printed (although the second thread was asking if DISH also offered such a rebate).


----------



## dstout (Jul 19, 2005)

I am not going to take DirecTV up on it, but I do miss them...


----------

